
Psych Profiles, FB Dark Posts and Microtargeting to Win the Presidency(2016) - rmason
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/bargain-presidency-using-psychological-profiles-dark-posts-lawrence/
======
rmason
What amazed me is how this guy was able two weeks after the election to figure
everything out. I never heard of Cambridge Analytica until 2018. This post was
totally ignored when it was posted.

